# J.J Mclaughlin Toronto Soda Bottle



## BeachComber (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello all. I found this bottle on a recent dive. It is embossed with "J.J Mclaughlin / Hygeia Waters Toronto" and has the trademark logo in the center. Does anyone know the date range of this bottle? Is it rare or valuable? Also, what is Hygeia waters? I've heard of aerated waters, soda water, superior waters, etc but never Hygeia waters.


----------



## Bixel (Jan 28, 2012)

Age range is 1890-1906 of just JJ McLaughlin, after that they said JJ McLaughlin & Co.

 JJ McLaughlin was a large soda maufacturer in Toronto. While I have not seen that particular bottle variation from the company, it probably isnt overly valuable as Toronto bottles have a low value due to the sheer amount that have been dug up in Toronto. Only very early pieces still retain good value.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 29, 2012)

J.J. McLaughlin started out professional life as a druggist and eventually focused on what started out as a typical pharmacy sideline, making soda water, which he initially called Hygeia Waters, the Hygeia, being a play on the word hygiene. McLaughlin's Hygeia Waters were based on a Belfast dry ginger ale recipe. The name was rebranded as the much more successful Canada Dry.


----------



## Bixel (Jan 29, 2012)

And that folks is why Glen is such a great guy. He can fill in all the other parts that I could never remember, or never even knew!! Learn something every day.


----------



## BeachComber (Jan 29, 2012)

Excellent! Great information. Thanks guys! Do you guys know when J.J Mclaughlin went out of business?


----------



## Bixel (Jan 29, 2012)

Well as to when the McLaughlin family got bought out by Coca Cola(or whatever happened there)....I have no idea.

 The name Canada Dry still exists today, so obviously they did pretty well for themselves. I read in the Bio for the McLaughlin family that they opened their first plant in the US in 1922 in NYC. Known as Canada Dry when they first opened in the US, the ginger ale company made a name for itself south of the border as well.


----------



## Bixel (Jan 30, 2012)

This gives some really interesting history on the family:

http://www.digitaldeliftp.com/LookAround/advertspot_canadadry.htm

 Looks like the same year they moved into the States, 1922, they sold the US portion "Canada Dry limited" for $1,000,000. (about 13.5 million dollars in todays money)


----------



## BeachComber (Jan 31, 2012)

Bixel - thanks for all of the additional information. Very interesting read!


----------

